# Need to get 1980 Toro 826 running



## Shortlid (Jul 19, 2017)

Neighbor gave me a 1980 Toro 826. Model 38150, seriel 00008970. Said it ran two years ago but left outside. Paint actually in good shape except inside thrower. Engine free, and fires on Ether. However metal gas tank very corroded inside. Looking to get this runnong for a Veteran. Should I install modern plastic tank, what will fit?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shortlid said:


> Neighbor gave me a 1980 Toro 826. Model 38150, seriel 00008970. Said it ran two years ago but left outside. Paint actually in good shape except inside thrower. Engine free, and fires on Ether. However metal gas tank very corroded inside. Looking to get this runnong for a Veteran. Should I install modern plastic tank, what will fit?


 * The Plastic Tanks are 70-80 New and Far Better than the Metal 1's.*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sounds like spark and compression are good, replace fuel lines, seal or replace tank, clean or replace carb, check belts, top off auger gearbox, adjust shoes, open up tranny and inspect rubber drive disc and replace if necessary, lube and adjust tranny, and clean and lube the steering clutches ( I believe that model has them )....great machine....I just hate the electric safeties....


----------



## Shortlid (Jul 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * The Plastic Tanks are 70-80 New and Far Better than the Metal 1's.*


can you point me in the direction of a plastic tank that will fit?:grin:


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

look for a blown giant vac leaf blower engine and transfer the tank and lower support bracket. they used to sell it as an upgrade kit but now i can only find the bare tank


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shortlid said:


> can you point me in the direction of a plastic tank that will fit?:grin:


* Go to Briggs&Stratton.com for the Tank. you will need new Brackets also. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

